
Google Taking a Step Into Power Metering - transburgh
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/10/technology/companies/10grid.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Although it's a later submission, it's on Google's site, and doesn't require
registration.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=474808>

